# 110 gallon tropheus setup in progress (pics)



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Since the tropheus board seems to be sleeping, I'm moving this here...

Some specs on the setup:

*Dimensions:*
60"x18"x24"

*Filtration:*
30 gallon wet/dry & Eheim 2217 canister

*Lighting:*
48" Nova Extreme T5 HO Fixture, 1-10,000K/1-460nm actinic

*Heating:*
3x 250w aqueon pro heaters

*Substrate:*
100 pounds Eco-Complete African Cichlid Sand

Here it is, so far:

*Pre-sand*










*Post-sand*




























Thanks for looking!

-Nick


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great. I prefer less "blue"ish light myself though. The simplicity of it is nice 

I'm really curious about a tank for these guys. I've heard issues about their con-specific aggression so I'm curious what successful tanks are comprised of.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree with you Glaneon... If I were to ever switch, it would be Tropheus..

Nice tank BTW..


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot! This will be my first. I'm nervous and worried that I'll kill them all....


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

FYI, you won't need 3x250 heaters.

2 will suffice.

I have 2 in my 125 and have spot checked with a digital thermometer (also compared against a glass thermometer) and I had no cool spots.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good so far. It could use some more rocks though.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

For tropheus? You think?


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

I didn't buy all three just for the tank, I just had them lying around, but I'll pull one out because I need the plug!

Thanks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

PCircle85 said:


> I didn't buy all three just for the tank, I just had them lying around, but I'll pull one out because I need the plug!
> 
> Thanks


Get rid of two of them, seriously, if they stick on your fish will be boiled.
I have one 250w jagr in each of my 120s and two 250w jagrs in my 210.
Two watts per gal. is plenty. P.S the tank looks great.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Consider it done. Thanks!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Do tropheus care about the rockwork?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, adult males will defend a rock pile in order to attract females. I think your set up will work well.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I love your rocks and so will your trophs. Tank is beautiful. Good luck with your trophs. You going to love them.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

noddy said:


> Yes, adult males will defend a rock pile in order to attract females. I think your set up will work well.


Thank you. I'm considering scattering a few rocks around...like some stranded rubble...



krfhsf said:


> I love your rocks and so will your trophs. Tank is beautiful. Good luck with your trophs. You going to love them.


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to it.

Next friday (payday) I will be ordering 24 tropheus duboisi! So excited!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks nice, the rocks and sand color really work well together.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you going to get a couple of korillias?


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

krfhsf said:


> Are you going to get a couple of korillias?


Korillias?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Koralia circulator maybe?


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

If that's the case, there are two Koralia wavemakers in there now.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

The fish are here!!

22 T. duboisi Maswa

They're acclimating right now, pictures will come once I get them in the tank.

One of them is already starting to show its yellow band!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

In the tank!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

*24 hours later:*

Fish were just fed a very small amount, but it seemed just enough for everyone to get a bite. Everyone ate veraciously! They're still a little skittish when I walk by, but they seem to be settling in well...


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry this one is blurry, they're tough to snap!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Video!


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

love the tank set up, i Just lost all my cichlids to my heater blowing up.


----------



## Ravesh100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice looking setup, did you mix two color sand or did it come like that? looks really cool with the rocks you have in the tank.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Ravesh100 said:


> Nice looking setup, did you mix two color sand or did it come like that? looks really cool with the rocks you have in the tank.


It's eco-complete african cichlid sand, it comes like that.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Cromak said:


> Looks nice, the rocks and sand color really work well together.


I agree...looks great :thumb:


----------



## MikeF (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great
MikeF


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Good looking tank!


----------

